# Can I still shoot tethered with EOS 5D mark 1?



## Alison. P (Jul 21, 2017)

I just updated to 10.11.6 on my mac and now can't shoot tethered with my EOS 5D mark 1. Lightroom says it's compatible on its website, but this isn't the case. Does anyone know of a software program that is?


----------

